# What Camera Are You Using?



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

About a year ago I bought a Cannon S1IS. 
This is a point and shoot model. These are around $400.
I have seen an additional lens that would go over the top of the existing one and increase the zoom by 3X. Would it be worth it to buy this?

I wish I would have waited and bought a nicer SLR.
I would like to have a 20D.
Any one else have any suggestions for my next camera??

What do the rest of you have?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im using my dads ole Konica Autoreflex TC with a normal lense then 3 add ons one being i think 900x its pretty sweet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm using a Canon Rebel XT with a 300-70mm Sigma lense....well I should say it was a wife's b-day present but I use it on special occasion.  It is a world's apart from my previous camera and takes unbelievable shots for an amatuer.

Here's my first pintail overhead shot....had to break the forum in. 

[siteimg]4051[/siteimg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gandergrinder coming out of hiding (you know he's lurking...)

[siteimg]4054[/siteimg]


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I use a Fuli Film Finepix 2.. digital SLR. It kinda big but I really like it. It got a good screen and a ton of options for picture taking. Its really nice. It was around 1200$ but well worth it. Plus it works with all of the Nikon lenses. It also comes with a good digital program for your computer.It has around 8 megapixels


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice chris anyone heard anything about mine other than its pretty old?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I use an Olympus C-60 Zoom 6.1 MP digital camera. Nothing fancy and it gets the job done for what I need it to do, photograph fish and friends. It takes pics that can be blown up to 20x30 and I have a 16x20 of my dog that turned out awesome which I have framed and hanging in my office.

More mega-pixels results in more options in terms of cropping and editing with photoshop. Looking at the camera now, it is starting to look pretty beat up. But overall, it is in good condition!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm still using my first digital, a Kodak 4.0. I'd really like to upgrade, but I do like the small size. Makes it easier to have handy when the time comes to shoot. If I could change anything, I'd like to have a manual focus feature. Burl


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

canon s2is... i just got it about a month ago and i love it... if you get a good steady picture... they are so nice and the zooming is great 12x... i think it was the best buy ive made in a while and it wasnt too spendy either


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

For digital I'm using the Canon Rebel XT kit. I have a 70-300mm ordered for it now. I have just recently gotten into the digital format and am looking forward to it. Hope to have a few more pics to post shortly. In the past I primarily used both a Contax N1 (35mm) and a Contax 645(Med. format) for all my photography. After moving home from Phoenix, AZ I haven't used the 645 much due to the lack of developers in the Bismarck area. I'm hoping to get a trip in to Glacier Park and use it again. I have mostly done scenics around the SW, but have been working at getting into the wildlife photography. I've been on this site for some time and just recently noticed this forum. Hope to see some more pictures.

[siteimg]4396[/siteimg]


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

[siteimg]4398[/siteimg]


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I use a Canon EOS Rebel G 35mm . I have a 100-300mm zoom Quantaray. I would like to upgrade to a nice digital but this will do for now.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

[siteimg]4404[/siteimg]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I recently upgraded to an Olympus SP-500 UZ point and shoot with a 10X optical zoom and 6MP.

Before that I used an Olympus C-740 UZ. It was a good camera but only 3.2MP.

I don't have anything yet with the SP-500, but here are a few I took with the C-740.





































More in this thread: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=24943

I would really like to have a digital SLR, just can't afford one right now. 

huntin1


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

Canon PowerShot Pro 1
Spring Turkey
[siteimg]4410[/siteimg]
Bandit
[siteimg]4407[/siteimg]
Ants
[siteimg]4406[/siteimg]
Hen
[siteimg]4408[/siteimg]
Mushroom
[siteimg]4409[/siteimg]


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Hunterda - Those ants look killer. I'm using an Olympus E-Volt Digital. I dont have the greatest lens, but I'm dang good at sneaking up on stuff.


----------



## Thunder Force Kennels (Nov 2, 2006)

I just got a Panasonic DMC-FZ50. I like it so far.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a nikon D50 that i love heres a pic i took of a duck on the river i love this camera


----------



## Headgear (Jan 29, 2005)

I use a Nikon D50 DSLR and my main outdoor lens is a Nikon 70-300 AFS VR. Here are a few using this combo from this fall on waterfowl trips to ND and Saskatchewan:










[/img]


















[/img]


----------

